# Reo & Ekowool



## johan (17/7/14)

Received some "authentic" hollow Ekowool + samples of all sizes from @RevnLucky7 an hour or so before I left for the bush. Burn the 2mm Ekowool on a camping gas stove and did an ugly coil. As I have moved away from cotton back to silica a couple of months ago, I thought it will be more or less the same experience. I was quite surprised in wicking and flavour. What really impressed me was the fact that I could dry burn until the last juice ignites in a flame and clean burn the coil as well as the Ekowool without damage to the wick.

On my return I tried a micro coil with 1.5mm hollow Ekowool // 0.9Ω coil - even better than my ugly coil when it comes to flavour, however I need to squonk every 3'rd ±8s toot - I can live with that and decided to do another one tonight (_this is how I do it and the puritans might not like it_ ):

01. Cut a piece of 1.5mm Ekowool and burn it till red hot on gas stove



02. Find centre of hollow Ekowool and push a small paper clip through it:



03. Wrap (5/6 turns) 28G Kanthal tight on Ekowool with paperclip in centre:



04. Cut excess Ekowool and remove paper clip:



05. Place in RM2, press fire button and squeeze coil tight (nothing happens to Ekowool, doesn't even blacken from red hot coil):



06. Some juice and test coil resistance:



07. Coil resistance = 0.9Ω



08. Vapour all over:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## MurderDoll (17/7/14)

Awesome thread! 

That's so interesting and cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/7/14)

Thanks. Shall try that with the 2 mm Ekowool. 
The 3 mm ceramic I am sending for the AGA-T works on the same principle, but is not as tough as the Ekowool. So you have to wrap gently and not squeeze it on the wick - I just did an ugly coil on it with a 1 mm drill bit inside the wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/7/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks. Shall try that with the 2 mm Ekowool.
> The 3 mm ceramic I am sending for the AGA-T works on the same principle, but is not as tough as the Ekowool. So you have to wrap gently and not squeeze it on the wick - I just did an ugly coil on it with a 1 mm drill bit inside the wick.


 
Thanks for the heads up Andre, will follow your advice, and thanks again.


----------



## Alex (17/7/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks. Shall try that with the 2 mm Ekowool.
> The 3 mm ceramic I am sending for the AGA-T works on the same principle, but is not as tough as the Ekowool. So you have to wrap gently and not squeeze it on the wick - I just did an ugly coil on it with a 1 mm drill bit inside the wick.


 
Another way is to add an opened paper clip size mandrel to the wick when you wrap the micro coil, then remove the mandrel afterwards and it's done. I used this technique with much success using the vapemob fekowool.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba (19/7/14)

@Gazzacpt very kindly came & showed me the ropes with ekowool, pardon the pun. Have it loaded on my Reo, doubled up ekowool, 4 wraps round kanthal 28g, wow I'm vaping Level 1 Elixir and it is a winner! I built this BTW!!  .

On my Russian he made a figure of 8 and happily vaping my own DIY heaven, Vanilla Custard!

Sorry no pictures, got way too excited

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> @Gazzacpt very kindly came & showed me the ropes with ekowool, pardon the pun. Have it loaded on my Reo, doubled up ekowool, 4 wraps round kanthal 28g, wow I'm vaping Level 1 Elixir and it is a winner! I built this BTW!!  .
> 
> On my Russian he made a figure of 8 and happily vaping my own DIY heaven, Vanilla Custard!
> 
> Sorry no pictures, got way too excited









Not my neatest build but she works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/7/14)

Thanks for the original post @johan 
Superbly explained and those photos are brilliant
Textbook stuff. Well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/7/14)

Great post @johan. I'm surprised that such a short single strand wicks effectively? As mentioned in the reomiser thread, I found longer tails and loosely wound coil allowed for more hits per sqonk. Will give your set up a bash to compare.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (21/7/14)

vaalboy said:


> Great post @johan. I'm surprised that such a short single strand wicks effectively? As mentioned in the reomiser thread, I found longer tails and loosely wound coil allowed for more hits per sqonk. Will give your set up a bash to compare.


 
Once you removed the paperclip from centre of Ekowool, the coil is actually "loose"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

